# interested in antibiotic treatment



## Guest (Jun 21, 2000)

Hi, I am a newbie. I was diagosed with FMS and CFS about nine months ago. I have all the usual stuff, migraines, which I had today. I get yeast infections all the time. I did take Diflucan about eight months ago. But now the yeast beast is back worse than ever. I have a low body temp, and of course much pain, in all the tender points. I am still trying to work full time, and its getting harder all the time. I also have a fast heart rate that has me nervous at the moment. I am so thankful to have found others that share my grief. I am open to new ideas, and I dont' write any of them off as "hog wash" ,because I don't think we have can take that chance. It has made me a better person because I don't take things for granted as much as I used to. Thanks for any help and ideas. Jen


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2000)

Hi Jen,I am also a newbie and look forward to conversing with others in the same boat.I too am very interested in antibiotic therapy as an alternative treatment but I am in the process of researching the validity of this information.How long did it take to come up with your fm diagnosis? I wonder how many doctors are fine tuned about fibro now a days. It took over 5 years for my diagnosis.bye for now,sea


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

Welcome jen in bama. How long at what dosage of diflucan did you take? Have you had any stooling and gas problems as well?


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2000)

Hey Sea and Moldie, thought I'd kill two birds with one stone. lol,I took two pills of Diflucan, and a couple of months later, it was the same story again. It took about 15 months for my diagnosis. Looking back, now that I have learned something about both FMS and CFS, I believe I have had it to some degree, for years. I was a sick child, and caught everything that went around. I was fortunate that I went to my orthopeodic Dr, when I started having numbness and tingling in my legs. He referred me to a Rheumatologist. He is new here in Huntsville, and seemed to be well informed.I actually had to call in today, cause I had a flare-up. And to answer your question about the bloating and gas. I have it worse than ever, and consitpation is a problem right now. I am on generic Flexeril, and that could be the cause. I am taking Ultram for pain. It helps a lot. My main concern is the fast heart rate, which noone wants to address now. I've made an appt. with a new family physican and hopefully they will consider a beta-blocker. I 'v heard it works. Thanks for allowing me talk to you guys. Hugs, Jen------------------


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Hi Jen in bama:Welcome Jen. I think I am also a better person. I've become a more compassionate person. I also don't take things for granted anymore. I am thankful for everything that I have, but I wish they could come up with something to make us 100% again. I also take flexeril when things get bad. I find that it helps. I never made the connection that it might bung me up, but I have had a bit of constipation lately. I also get the rapid heartbeat (sometimes it wakes me up). I have high blood pressure so I'm always cautious. Beta blockers are they used for blood pressure? Let us know how you are doing?


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2000)

Hi Jen,I hope your feeling better soon and I can relate to the gas pain and constipation your having...I'm not sure what is worse the diarrhea or the constipation but it's a royal pain in the ----. I also have had bouts of increased heart rate and after a cardiac workup nothing abnormal was found. So I just keep an eye on it,it is so sparetic with no pattern.Well talk to you later.sea


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2000)

Hey Weener, nice to chat with you. Yes beta-blockers are for high blood pressure. My oldest sister has high blood pressure, and takes them for that. I spoke with a friend at work that is on them for low pressure , it drops suddenly. But my sister said her heart rate was fast,and slowed down after she was put on the beat-blocker.I recently joined the local ladies gym. I started out real slow in Mar. The weight machines seem to help, whenever I am up for it. ONe of the aerobic instructors has Fibro, but I'm not having much luck with aerobics here lately. One thing is the heat here is bad right now and it is very humid. I am going to ask my new family doctor next month about the mycoplasm testing. Also I ran across another Fibro web-site that has this lady that is sending me a vitamin supplement that she says stopped her pain. The e-amil address isNewYou###netsync.net It might be worth a try. I guess the best we can do is to stay positive. Thanks and take care. Jen


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Hi Jen:Glad to hear that you find the weight machines are helping. As long as you see some improvement, it gives you hope. For aerobic exercise I walk. My rheumy told me that walking is the best for fm. She said start at a regular pace and every few minutes speed your pace up and then slow down again. As long as you get your heartrate up. Something about exercise creating endorphins. Endorphins help you deal with the pain and makes you feel better. I moved down to the Niagara area in Ontario in January and am just discovering how humid it is here. I have to agree the humidity is bothering me too. I'm thinking about getting air conditioning. Let me know how the vitamin supplement works. Thanks for her address too. You are right we have to stay positive. Take care.


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2000)

Hey Weener, thanks for replying. Well, I had to go to my regular family doc today. I havea nasty sinus infection. He gave me Zithromax, Claritin and of course Diflucan.I just noticed tonight that that is the anti-biotic that is being used for the mycoplasm.That sounds interesting. I am having to change family doctors next month on account of my insurance. I may ask her about that test.Yeah, I haven't " hit " the weights this week. I tried walking on the tread mill, but it seems to make my hips hurt. Also with the humidity and all, it seems like I get worn out faster. It is really muggy down here. Butit will pass soon enough. I got the info fromthe web site I was telling you about. It is mainly the standard herbs everyone is talking about. I may try this stuff my husbands boss his selling. I dont know, sometimes we just feel like giving up dont we?but then, something will happen to lift our spirits, or we will see someone worse off than us...talk to you later, hang in there.thoughts and prayers with all,Jenthe


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2000)

Hey Weener, thanks for replying. Well, I had to go to my regular family doc today. I havea nasty sinus infection. He gave me Zithromax, Claritin and of course Diflucan.I just noticed tonight that that is the anti-biotic that is being used for the mycoplasm.That sounds interesting. I am having to change family doctors next month on account of my insurance. I may ask her about that test.Yeah, I haven't " hit " the weights this week. I tried walking on the tread mill, but it seems to make my hips hurt. Also with the humidity and all, it seems like I get worn out faster. It is really muggy down here. Butit will pass soon enough. I got the info fromthe web site I was telling you about. It is mainly the standard herbs everyone is talking about. I may try this stuff my husbands boss his selling. I dont know, sometimes we just feel like giving up dont we?but then, something will happen to lift our spirits, or we will see someone worse off than us...talk to you later, hang in there.thoughts and prayers with all,Jen


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2000)

hi. I too have had problems for many years and at one point was house bound for six months. For the candida(yeast) try the candida diet. It is no yeast,(bread), sugar,fruit or caffine. This for thirty day really helps. Also add acidophilus to your diet either supplemntal or through plain yogurt. Malic acid and magnesium work wonders for muscle fatique and pain. My personal experience has been that diet is crucial in managing FM and when a good diet is adopted, the symptoms are less. Wheat happens to be one that can cause FM victims much fatique and makes things worse.------------------shayHerbalist


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2000)

Hi Shay, thanks for the tip. I bought a book on "the yeast beast", and I did read it. but its like I am addicted to the stuff that makes me feel worse. I have given up the caffeine, pretty much. but sugar, I may have to find a support group just for that ------------------


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

Hi Jen in Bama! I, too, find it hard to say no to all those no-no's, but a year ago when I did, it did pay off. Now I'm back to my old habits and I try telling myself "tomorrow", but that day never comes!!! I know I have to give it another shot and limit---really limit---the no-no's. The reason why we crave all those bad foods is because of the sugar-yeast connection. Give your body sugar and it makes the yeast thrive! You may also want to look at this book. It has helped me shed a lot of light on what is good for me and what isn't. It's called: EAT RIGHT FOR YOUR BLOOD TYPE by Dr. Peter J. D'Adamo. You can find it at the bookstore and even some health food stores carry it. How have you been? I haven't had any luck with getting a blood test done for this Mycoplasm thing. My Doctor last week said he called a lot of places and noone does this test. So.......anyone out there that has and knows specifically what the orders say for the blood test, please let me know. Thanks! Talk to you tonight maybe on the chat Line? Karen (Feisty)


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2000)

Feisty, you need to go to www.roadback.org and Marge or someone can tell you who can help you. Just tell them where you are and they can tell what docs are by you that do this thing. I know the www.immed.org is the Institute for Molecular Medicine. They have a phone number that you can call and they mail you a patient packet and will mail your doctor a doctor packet and it tells where and how to do the blood sample. They were very helpful. Hope this helps. Lynne--I have been doing the Antibiotic Protocol now for 2 weeks and a few days and way too soon to know anything yet......very hopeful


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

Lynne, Thank you so much for the info. I plan on calling tomorrow to get things rolling!


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2000)

Wow Jen, can I relate. Is there actually a support group for getting off the sugar? If not, maybe we should start one, I struggled less giving up cigarettes.Lori Ann


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2000)

Hey Lori Ann, Maybe we should start one.There is supposed to be books on carbo-addicts. I think I am one. I was reading your posts about the "the fog". I won the school spelliing bee in fourth grade, this morning I had to ask my 12 yr old son how to spell together. I just could not remember.I have trouble spelling on a regular basis.Iam afraid of getting Alzheimers. SometimesI crack myself up. But seriously, I gave up ciggerettes ( may be misspelled_)







almost 4 years ago. but honeybuns, forget!!!!!talk to ya later,JEN


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2000)

It meant: honey buns , FORGET IT!!!!and those little white doughnuts!!!!!and what about cheesecake? can I get a witness?????


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

Hi, everyone! Been "under the weather" for the last few days and just didn't have enough energy to even think. Each time I checked some of the posts, and wantd to answer them, I'd forget who I'm suppose to be answering. Like tonight. So......I just say everyone!!!! Talk about the sugar crazies. I've got them baaaaaddddddd! I just made a Peanut Butter Pie the other day. It's sitting in the freezer and, boy do I ever have to talk to myself to stay away from it. I've made it ahead of time so that when my oldest son comes for a visit the end of this month, he can have some. I'm not so sure it's safe in my freezer. Too close for comfort! Anyone else out there-----you want to hold on to that Peanut Butter Pie for me so I don't eat it???? And then.......my other son asked me to make some more Double Chocolate Cheesecake Brownies for him. I baked some a couple of weeks ago and dropped them off at his work site for everybody. And.......guess what?! Poor Lance didn't even get one! They were gone before he could get to them!!! I wonder why?????? Gosh, this is making my mouth water.Better start thinking of something else, right?!?!


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

CHOCOLATE!!!!! wHERE'S THE CHOCOLATE?!?!?!


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

Hey, Lynne! Just wanted to let you know I called the Institute of Molecular Medicine. They were very nice to talk to. They are sending me the patient and doctor info so I can have the test done for Mycoplasma and Chlamydia, etc. and they also told me that they file insurance for us and that most insurance companies pay for the blood tests. The only ones that don't are HMO's and Medicaid. So....I am now waiting for the packet to arrive. I'll keep you posted. Thanks again for the info. I still had trouble getting they're web site up, but the phone number put me right thru! And Marge e-mailed me almost immediately after I contacted her. So thoughtful!!!


----------

